# Bin Laden's Porn Collection!!



## Marauder06 (May 27, 2015)

...will not be available to you.



> “We are not going to release these materials due to the nature of their contents.”
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> ...


 http://www.havokjournal.com/politics/gag-order-bin-ladens-porn-collection-to-remain-classified/


----------



## AKkeith (May 27, 2015)

Not a fan of goats anyway, but thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 27, 2015)

One might ask why. Well, here's what makes sense to this Marine -  what they found is likely so vile (animals, kids, gay, all at once)  that the administration is concerned that releasing this material would only perpetuate the sexual stereotype if that region.


----------



## CQB (May 27, 2015)

Dang, I was waiting for a list, much like his book selection.


----------



## RackMaster (May 27, 2015)

CQB said:


> Dang, I was waiting for a list, much like his book selection.



Curious if he had the collection as you?


----------



## CQB (May 27, 2015)

Well yes, but we get exotic over here. Kangaroo & wombat porn is pretty popular now and you won't believe what you can do with a bilby. No wonder they're endangered.


----------



## Scotth (May 28, 2015)

After seeing the Kim Kardashian video, I'm long since done with "celebrity" porn.


----------



## JBS (May 28, 2015)

"disseminate"

LOL.  High level.


----------



## Gypsy (May 28, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Not a fan of goats anyway, but thank you.



Well some people like to stare at them.


----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> Well some people like to stare at them.



Don't know whether to like or hate....


----------



## Gypsy (May 28, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Don't know whether to like or hate....



G'head you know you love it.


----------



## AWP (May 28, 2015)

Afghans would lose their minds over an old Maxim. Actual porn is an almost mythical property to them.


----------



## digrar (May 29, 2015)

CQB said:


> Well yes, but we get exotic over here. Kangaroo & wombat porn is pretty popular now and you won't believe what you can do with a bilby. No wonder they're endangered.



New South WELSHmen... :-"



Gypsy said:


> Well some people like to stare at them.



I still haven't finished that book. Did it get better towards the back end?


----------



## Totentanz (May 29, 2015)

digrar said:


> I still haven't finished that book. Did it get better towards the back end?


 Of the goat?


----------



## AWP (May 29, 2015)

digrar said:


> Did it get better towards the back end?



It always gets better at the back end.


----------



## x SF med (May 29, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Afghans would lose their minds over an old Maxim. Actual porn is an almost mythical property to them.



How much did you make selling your collection before exfil?   It paid off your house, right?


----------



## RackMaster (May 29, 2015)

I wonder who has the ammo crate of freaky Euro porn we inherited from the Dutch is now.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 31, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> I wonder who has the ammo crate of freaky Euro porn we inherited from the Dutch is now.



Lol, makes me wonder what happened to the growing pile of porn we left for our relief in Ramadi. These days it's prob sitting in some IS asshole's room, hidden under piles of Qur'an's he "piously reads every day". In his room. Alone. With the doors locked. With a large tub of jelly.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> How much did you make selling your collection before exfil?   It paid off your house, right?



I don't think trading a few goats and one of the guys daughters would be enough to pay off anything in America


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 16, 2015)

digrar said:


> I still haven't finished that book. Did it get better towards the back end?



Gosh sorry, I missed this.  I didn't read the book just saw the movie.   It was pretty bad all around, probably due to the acting.


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2015)

CQB said:


> Dang, I was waiting for a list, much like his book selection.


I would've liked to have seen some form of a list, which I believe would have included a rather large selection of child porn.  In would've done a good job at exposing the man for what he was.


----------



## CQB (Jun 17, 2015)

Some titles came my way: Debbie Does Dubai, Deep Goat, I am Curious, Yallah! to name three.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 17, 2015)

Once you goat...


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2015)

CQB said:


> Some titles came my way: Debbie Does Dubai, Deep Goat, I am Curious, Yallah! to name three.


There are some good  looking girls in Dubai!!!


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 17, 2015)

Lmao at this thread, but seriously a list would of been great. "The Screaming Sheep"


----------

